# Ring sling with large breasts



## kylaskye (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm having a bit of trouble getting a comfortable fit with my babe in a ring sling. I have large breasts (which have gotten bigger now that they're full of milk) and the part of the sling that goes up to the rings is fitting funny around them.

Any tips or suggestions for working around large breasts with a ring sling? I've been doing a tummy-to-tummy hold with a newborn, if that helps any.


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

Wanted to respond so that you dont get down on carriers in general...No tips really, otherthan making sure the rings start higher on your shoulders and then sit close to collarbone as you adjust.. BUT I find ring slings really hard to use with a newborn. I love them for later on (6m+), but a wrapping carrier with a newborn feels so much more comfortable, safe and do-able. Hopefully you could try one of those if you are looking for some hands free time. Maybe try a used moby,sleepy baby wrap on ebay?


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the same problem. I'm really short with large breasts and my babies are big (8.5+ pounds at birth), so it's hard to get a good fit.

With the ring sling, I have to carry pretty high, so the baby's head is pretty much under my neck. I love the Moby for the first few weeks.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Hm, I also have large breasts, but I loved a ring sling with a newborn. I generally have the rings over my left shoulder, and baby's head off to the same side. I wrap the tail to make sure the rings are soft, but their head is down lower than the ring anyway. It takes a little practice, but I actually found that the breasts made a decent support...


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I have large breasts and never had an issue with ring slings.... this may be weird but do you have some sort of super fantastic supportive nursing bra? I have found such crap for nursing bras (but im picky, i want seamless, no underwire...) anyhoo - my breasts are literally far enough down that tehy dont interfere with the rings in the slightest. Sometimes i feel a little 'smooshed' if im wearing it for too long - but i am carrying a 30 lb 1 yr old now!


----------



## kylaskye (Jan 18, 2011)

Haven't checked this forum in a bit, but thank you ladies for responding. (I checked those first few days then gave up on the thread.)

I eventually figured out my ring sling issues, and I'm wearing him fine now. Especially since he has more head control and I don't have to worry about that nearly as much.

Motherhendoula, I'm wearing http://www.amazon.com/Womama-Bamboo-Evolve-4-Cup-Nursing/dp/B004E85BS0 for the most part. I love it, but I think the cup or band runs small, so I'd go up a band size from what you normally would wear. Mine's a tad on the small size, but I'm hoping my breasts will go down so I don't have to buy another one. It doesn't have an underwire but there are seams, though they don't bother me. I'm not sure how sensitive to those you are.


----------

